# 2006 Outback 21Rs - $12500



## Russ (May 12, 2010)

I know I probably don't need to post the whole spec sheet but I wanted to list our TT for sale here before I started advertising elsewhere.

We are selling our 2006 Keystone Outback 21RS RV. We used it for 2 years now and it's been nothing short of a blast. We are expecting another child and this camper just isn't going to be the right size for us anymore. It is in immaculate condition. The beauty of this travel trailer is that it pulls like a 20' trailer and with the slide-out in the back turns into a 25' travel trailer. It makes it great to tow and easy to fit anywhere.

We originally settled on the Outback because of the heated underbelly and the huge number of features this camper had opposed to other similar ones.

If you have any questions, or would like to make and offer, please feel free to email or call me (Russ) at (301) 991-7812.

Features
-Hardwall Rear End bedroom Slide-out
-Heated enclosed underbelly, tanks and valves
-Outside camp kitchen with a 20-ft. coil hose you can swap with the sink faucet for outdoor clean-up. Both hot and cold water are accessible.
-6 gallon Gas/Electric DSI Water Heater
-3 burner range with oven
-Remote Controlled Heating/Air Conditioning & dehumidifying
-30,000 BTU furnace
-13,500 BTU A/C with Timer
-60/40 deep molded acrylic sink with 3" drains
-Two-door 6 cu.ft. refrigerator
-Pullout pantry drawers
-Extra large baggage doors
-Two security lights (one each side)
-Porch light
-Hitch light
-Exterior 120-volt receptacle
-One-piece molded LP tank cover
-Exterior picnic table
-4 stabilizer jacks

Designer Package
-Oval mirror
-Wall Border
-Cloth Shower Curtain
-Laundry Hamper
-Bathroom Accessories
-Brushed Nickel Coat Hooks
-Utensil Rack
-Sofa Pillows
-Innerspring Mattress
-Bedspread
-LP/Battery Cover
-Chrome Bumper Cover
-Catch-All Tray
-Raised Panel Refrigerator
-Recessed Cutting board

Comfort Package
-TV Antenna/Cable
-Microwave
-AM/FM/CD Stereo
-Awning
-13,500 BTU Ducted A/C with Remote

Bathroom
-Power roof vent
-Skylight over tub
-Grab handle at tub
-Porcelain foot flush toilet
-Laundry Hamper

Tank Capacities
Fresh - 50 Gallons
Grey - 50 Gallons
Waste - 40 Gallons

GVWR - 7000
Dry Weight - 4300
Hitch Weight - 425
Carrying Capacity - 2625
Exterior Height w/AC - 9'11"
Exterior Length - 22'1"

Walls
-Two-tone exterior fiberglass
- 2" welded aluminum framed side walls and end walls
-Solid block foam insulation
-Outback's heated underbelly encloses tanks and valves, helping to extend the camping season. On the road, the smooth underside greatly improves air flow for better towability.

Utilities
-55-amp converter
-30 lb. LP bottles with auto changeover
-TV antenna with booster, cable TV*
-30-amp shore power line

Roof
-5" tapered galvanized steel truss on 16" centers
-Luan roof decking
-One-piece EPDM rubber roof (12 year warranty)
-Blanket insulation

Floor
-3" welded aluminum floor joist on 13" centers
-5/8" seamless one-piece floor deck
-Blanket insulation
-Polypropylene enclosed heated underbelly, tank, valves

Chassis
- Leaf spring equalizing suspension system
-8" powder coated I-beam
-Easy-to- lube axles
-10" electric brakes
-Full-size welded outriggers
-6" box steel A-frame, double welded
-205/75R14 tires

Safety
-LP leak detector
-Smoke detector
-Carbon monoxide detector
-Fire extinguisher
-Tinted safety glass windows
-Break away switch
-Safety chains

For a complete gallery of pictures, check out the following link:

http://russ.w3design...e-outback-21rs/


----------



## lvincent (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,
I'm interested in this trailer but from Canada.
Is there any damage...water or structural or has there ever been any.
Has the trailer been smoked in or had pets?
Where exactly is it located?
We're from Rothesay, New Brunswick Canada about 75 miles from the maine border.
home email is [email protected]
regards,
LeRoy


----------



## Russ (May 12, 2010)

lvincent said:


> Hi,
> I'm interested in this trailer but from Canada.
> Is there any damage...water or structural or has there ever been any.
> Has the trailer been smoked in or had pets?
> ...


No issues whatsoever. Never smoked in and never had pets in. We've got it stored in Frederick, MD right now but live in Marlton, NJ.


----------

